#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Duvida no gerenciamento do Nobreak APC 1500 alguém usa?

## ccbsumare

Pessoal estou com o nobreack APC 1500 e instalei duas baterias em série de 12V cada com capacidade de 48Ah cada.

no Software de Gerenciamento tem um campo para informa bateria externas e estou na dúvida o que informar



Alguém usa este gerenciamento do APC e possa ajudar na informação?

Abraço

----------


## TreiscBr

Bom dia. Adquiri um APC 600 e li sobre instalar o gerenciador, mas não baixei não por causa de virus. Aonde se obtém este gerenciador? Para que eu possa supervisionar o dito, que tô achando que este meu APC comprei gato por lebre, não tá atenuando o que eu queria, tá na função de estabilizador. Efetuei a medir a rede elétrica do prédio, na tomada e tá em 127 Volts e na saida do APC tá em 112 Volts, estranho com margem de erro para 110 Volts, que penso que seja o nominal, assim em mecânica uma margem de erro, quando a fama deste nobreak pensei que seria algo redondo e sem margem de erro, assim acho que o dito é a não dita.

----------


## rubem

Se são 2 baterias 12V em série, então tem 24V. Esse nobreak é 24V mesmo?

Mas enfim, se elas estão em série então a corrente é a mesma e só a tensão é somada. Você tem um banco de baterias 24V 48Ah (Ampere-hora).

(Se colocar as 2 em paralelo, lado-a-lado, a tensão será a mesma, mas vai dobrar a corrente, seria 12V 96Ah)


Quanto a saída ser 112V, infelizmente todo nobreak no brasil e no mundo é BURRO assim, o fabricante tenta fazer uma saída de 115V porque supostamente foi padronizado (Por algum intelijegue nos Eua ou na Europa) que equipto de microinformática nos anos 90 opera com 115V, hoje toda fonte chaveada tem range grande tipo no mínimo 100 a 140V, ou seja, não há NENHUMA necessidade de estabilizador (Enormes engana-trouxas, produtos lerdos com reles que levam 20ms pra acionar, tempo que a luz percorre meia centena de quilometros e queima meio mundo de coisas), mas... os nobreaks ainda tem os malditos estabilizadores.
(E por 112 e não 115V? Porque estabilizador é uma coisa lerda, velha e ridícula que usa taps de transformador, cada tap aumenta ou diminui 6 a 10V dependendo do modelo, a tensão precisa "fugir" 6 a 10V do ideal pra só então um tap ser acionado. Ou seja, sempre existirá uma variação de 6 a 10V onde o modo estabilizador (Que a maioria dos nobreaks baratos tem) não atua, ele aciona o primeiro tap que passa de 125 ora 115V, e passando de 130V aciona outro tap, talvez de 6, 10 ou 12V, não vai acertar em 115V, mas vai deixar mais próximo tipo em 119V. Isso só serve pra enganar trouxa, qualquer fonte de fabricante decente (Até fonte xing-ling de US$ 10) opera do MESMO jeito tanto com 115V como com 105V ou com 135V, esses estágios de suposta estabilização em nobreaks populares (Linhas profissionais não tem esse imbróglio) ou não ajudam em nada ou os spikes do fechamento dos reles só produzem ainda mais ruído ao invez de filtrar).

Os APC ao menos tem uma filtragem decente na entrada, tem um filtro LC completo, enquanto os SMS comuns nem isso tem, nem um mísero filtro de linha na entrada ou saída, só o trafo dando uma de burro e desperdiçando energia passando de 127V (Tensão no brasil) pra 115V (Tensão na cabeça de uns administradores incompetentes de depto de engenharia). Porque sim, transformador atuando o tempo todo gasta energia, passando de 127 pra 115V o rendimento deve ficar nuns 95%, são 5% perdidos pra NADA, o fator indutivo do transformador (L, de bobina) até atenua uns ruídos, mas não chega nem perto de um filtro LC (bobina + capacitor), e filtro LC tem rendimento de... tchã... 100%, tem 0% de perda e tem filtragem MELHOR que estabilizador típico, ou seja, estabilizador (Presente nos nobreaks comuns, seja "3 estágios", "4 estágios" ou "6 estágios") desperdiça uns 5% de eletricidade por pura bobeira de seguir padrão verbal ridículo de baba-ovo de gringo em insistir com saídas 115V num país onde TUDO suporta 100 a 140V (E é normal rede 127V ter até 135V RMS).

----------


## TreiscBr

Ok, belas palavras e técnicas de alguém que conhece o assunto. Parabéns, bem que eu ando muito desconfiado de tudo no Brasil, se compra e vê que nada é como queria, até carro, ontem o meu soltou por azar, o deu desgaste do ressonador, que é o pré adimissional do ar que tem uma cone de entrada tipo canudo e passa por uma caixa vazia, que interliga com a caixa aonde tem o filtro de ar, pois bem, caiu numa esquina, e lá ficou, e ao chegar na minha garagem, vi que estes componentes num video no Youtube de um rapaz, dizendo que isto não muda em nada, apenas tira um barulho que gera no motor, até o barulho do carro fica mais da hora, pois bem o preço da peça é de R$ 70,00 isto por o meu carro é popular Celta Life sem nada, só tem um alarme se a luz estiver acesa, o resto é todo mecânico, e eu sou engenheiro mecânico, nunca fui afeiçoado a carros, isto de ter carrão, bonitão, importado, isto para mim é na cabeça de ovo das pessoas, eu prefiro um carro que é econômico, barato e simples, não gosto de frescuras, carrões importados é para madames, eu sou homem, e gosto de coisa úteis, hã falei demais, chega, tem quem vai se doer, mas a opinião é de cada um, assim vejo que estes equipamentos que compramos em informática é tudo cheio de frescuras também, o Mac tá sendo excelente, por que funcionar melhor que os PC que tive que vinha do paraguai, já tive HP e Macintosh mas vendi por que em 1984 não me tinha serventia, agora não agora eu uso para trabalhar é muito diferente, só o que estraga a gente é os direitos de uso de software, licença e privacidade da Apple, caracas ontem veio do iphone umas 500 páginas para ler, cara quem lê isto eu duvido, e tudo dá em pizza, tantos direitos de um iphone que se comprou ou seja, já tenho visto de sobrinhos que cairam fora do iphone da Apple por que é muita ficar atualizando e te monitorando, assim jogaram no mato e compraram iphone Samsung, penso que não tem tantas frescuras, mas a gente então compra algo e vê que tudo é mascarado, fazer o que vivemos num pais altamente consumistas, aqui vende tudo e tu não pode reclamar por que se só pode comprar, reclamar não dá em nada, se vai no tribunal ainda perde, isto é Braziuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## ccbsumare

Caro TreiscBr

Veja se este server para o seu modelo

http://www.apc.com/products/resource...R&tab=software

----------


## TreiscBr

Obrigado, meu Mac Mini tem o windows 7 Home Premium, que comprei a licença há dois meses atras, assim tô baixando o http://www.apc.com/tools/download/do...m=&tsk=&swtyp=

----------


## TreiscBr

Cara este negócio do Java é uma encrenca, não tenho sorte com isto, antes tinha um PC STi e não baixava de jeito nenhum, agora com o Mac Mini a Apple fica no controle e tentei baixar mas não deu não, o Java não roda, de jeito nenhum, ou seja fico baixando coisas e meu Mac vai também enchendo não roda, o mundo dificil, estes softwares são cheios de malabarismos, por que não fazem algo mais eclético.

----------


## rubem

Nesse caso a culpa eu diria que é dos EUA, eles que fizeram sistema 115V e tem uns produtinhos LIXO que não suportam 105 ou 130V.

As fontes boas operam de 85 a 265V pelo seguinte: Eles são feitas pro planeta terra, não pros EUA.
No planeta terra existe o Japão com sua rede 100V (Não é 110V), a variação lá vai de 90 a 110V, se um predio alto pode ter 90V numa tomada, e um extensão ligar um aquecedor e um notebook, a tensão pode cair mais uns 5V, cai pra 85V, o notebook ainda funciona. 
Ou seja, as fontes projetadas por eng. com cerebro funcionam no japão na rede 100V.
Outras partes do mundo usam 110V, algumas usam 115V, algumas usam 120V, o brasil usa 127V, tudo range atendido por fonte comum. Mesmo fonte "110V" diz suportar 100-130V, na prática geralmente toleram 90 a 140V, é o caso das fontes ATX baratas com o seletor de tensão em "115V", operam no MESMO jeito seja com 100 ou com 130V.

Partindo pra casa dos 200V, uns países na Asia usam rede 210V, alguns lugares usam 220V, outros 230V, e tem até 240V na Asia.

O brasil tem lugar com 2 fases 127V em contrafase total, entre fase e fase tem então 254V (Enquanto o normal é ter uma defasagem de 120V e ter 220V entre 2 fases 127V). E veja como as fontes já pensam nisso: Elas suportam até 265V, e não apenas só 254V!
Ou seja, se tiver uma rede rural com 254V no brasil, pode meter um notebook nessa tomada que vai funcionar perfeitamente, e na verdade com rendimento 1 ou 2% melhor que a rede de 100V no Japão ("Os nossos japoneses são mais inteligentes que os dos outros").

Assim como a tomada brasileiro (Que é 1000x mais parecida com a tentativa de padrão internacional de tomadas do IEC, metade da Europa segue algo parecido com esse padrão por isso a tomada brasileira de 2 pinos é 100% compatível com o Europlug, enquanto aquele lixo americano com tomada chata (Porque a 100 anos era mais fácil fazer um plug chato, martelando metal, mas... estamos em 2015, hoje PODEMOS fazer pino redondo, que dobra menos, a tomada americana está parada no século passado) não é compativel com nada fora dos EUA), as tensões brasileiras tem muitas VANTAGENS: A rede 127V usa tensão mais alta por isso tem corrente mais baixa (100W em 127V são 0,78A, e 100W em 110V são 0,9A, é um aumento de 15% na corrente, numa tomada não faz diferença mas numa fiação num poste que atende um bairro faz, a mesma fiação pode atender 15% a mais de consumo!!!), o uso de 3 fases 127V uma a 120° da outra permite ter rede compatível com equiptos 100-140V, e ter rede 220V (Que outra parte do mundo usa). O sistema rural de 254V pode queimar uns motores velhos (Que suportam só 220-230V) mas essas redes são feitas pra incentivar o uso de 127V no ambiente residencial, e ainda assim ter uma possibilidade de alta potencia (Maior a tensão = menor a corrente) em ambiente rural pra algo tipo motores de 1 a 10hp.

Que problemas o consumidor LEIGO tem no brasil: Pino de secador de cabelo que não cabe em tomada. Nesse caso é BURRICE do consumidor comprar produto de uso DOMESTICO que consuma mais de 10A se ele quer plugar em tomada comum. 10A em 127V são 1270W, então é só comprar secador de menos de 1000W (E alias, 1HP é 730 a 750W, um secador de cabelo com mais de 1cv ou 1hp é mais potencia que muito moedor de milho em fazenda, ou que muita scooter! É um absurdo alguém comprar um secador de cabelo de 2200W e esperar que um monstrengo ridículo desse encaixe numa tomada de 10A! Pra isso existe a tomada de 25A, o padrão brasileiro já pensou nisso, quem não pensa é o consumidor que compra qualquer lixo sem olhar consumo (O o selo da Aneel não ajuda, ele fala em eficiência e não em consumo, um produto grande vai consumir muito mais, mas ainda assim leva nota A no selo).

Pinos grossos em fornos e fogões eletricos (Usar eletricidade senoidal limpa pra isso pra MIM é burrice, desperdício de rede elétrica, pra isso poderia se usar uma rede mais suja e barata, ou outro meio tipo gás (Já pensou se existisse a possibilidade de comprar gás e deixar estocado em casa pra não depender de falha momentânea na distribuição?)), compressores de ar pra pintura, secador de cabelo, chuveiros e torneiras elétricas, vejo muita gente reclamando disso, mas pombas, são produtos com corrente tipo 20 ou 30A (Chuveiro 7500W tem corrente de 34A em 220V, usar um chuveiro desse no brasil devia render chibatadas em praça publica, isso extrapola até as tomadas de 25A! Mas... não falta gente estúpida a ponto de comprar eles e reclamar que uma tomada feita pra 10A derreteu. Errar tudo bem, mas reclamar da TOMADA é demais, o problema nesse caso é não aprender com os erros, não aprender que tomada tem (E tem que ter) limites.

O brasil tenta agir de maneira segura, com tomada protegida e compativel com a maior parte do mundo (Os EUA nem chegam perto da China em consumo, e a china usa um padrão de pinos chatos mas com tamanhos diferentes, que *não* cabem em tomadas americanas, só que eles usam pinos curtos, fácil levar choque e dar mal-contato (E aquecer as chapinhas até derreter), por isso muito do que é fabricado lá usa pino redondo, aquela tomada retangular de pino redondo que foi comum no brasil, eles fazem isso porque ela serve em quase toda a África, quase toda a América do sul (Exceto aquela coisa americanizada chamada Venezuela, eles brigam tanto mas usam o ridículo padrão chato americano, e não o chines com um plug mais largo), por toda a Europa (Exceto aqueles paisecos/reinos que nem sabem usar o Euro ou medidas métricas), pela maioria da asia e oceania... enfim, se você pegar essa fonte do canto inferior esquerdo:
http://g01.s.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1dHjDF...Xq6xXFXXXp.jpg
Ela caberá não só no brasil e suiça, ela cabe na casa de uns 4 *bi*lhões de pessoas! (Só china e índia são a maioria do mundo, mas eles tem mais de um padrão, o padrão mais vendido hoje é o de 2 pinos redondos, mais parecido com o Europlug)

Enquanto aquele padrão velho dos puxa-sacos de americanos, da NBR5414, de 2 pinos chatos com terra redondo, aquilo cabe na casa de uns 900 *mi*lhões de pessoas.

O brasil faz muitas *agadas todo dia, mas na parte elétrica quem faz cagada é o consumidor, os padrões brasileiros tem motivações muito boas, não são padrões presos no século passado (Que se lasque os problemas industriais de fabricação de 1920, nós estamos em 2015, conseguimos fazer as coisas no padrão até no fundo do quintal!), alguns países tem tomadas escrotas porque ficam dando bola pra padrões ridículos pré-2ª-guerra ou por escolha influenciada na guerra fria (Que se não acabou em 1990, acabou agora com a embaixada americana em Cuba, ou seja, não tem mais motivo pra não adotar um padrão de tomada parecido com o primeiro sugerido pela IEC, que vai servir perfeitamente no brasil, na china, índia, e na casa de mais alguns bilhões de pessoas, só não vai servir nos Eua, mas... os Eua não é o mundo (É lá que está tudo errado, começa pela bobeira de não usar o sistema métrico e vai até essa tomada dos anos 40, ela só foi bem usada no mundo pela influência americana nos pós-2ª-guerra, mas hoje ela é passado, todos vislumbra tomadas IEC no futuro, bem parecidas e compatíveis com as brasileiras).

----------


## TreiscBr

Não abre a estrelinha, algo de anormal no portal!!!!

----------


## ccbsumare

Não sei, eu tentei baixar aqui no trampo mas o firewall bloqueia o download.

Irei tentar em casa, mas ontem eu baixei sem problema.

----------


## TreiscBr

Caro ccbsumare

Fiz o download pelo site indicado, para Windows 7 em Mac Mini, e como sou leigo nisto, a janela em foto como é feita a conexão com o nobreak APC, dos itens o que devo inserir, ou seja, tem um manual de instrução para iniciantes neste software de gerenciamento? 

Anexo 60696

----------


## TreiscBr

Olha, instalei ai este programa APC Software de Gerenciamento SGM, mas não tô achando no nobreak APC a porta para conectar o cabo USB, conforme especificações do equipamento que comprei:

http://www.apc.com/products/resource...CountryCode=BR

----------


## wagner1980

Desenvolvi uma versão do apcupsd que suporta os nobreaks da APC no Brasil. O foco é suportar todos os modelos que utilizam o "SGM Auto-Shutdown" da APC.

http://apcupsd-brazil.sourceforge.net/

----------

